# Windows 10 and CDs



## Nealtw (Jun 22, 2017)

I have an old blackberry phone I have used for pictures only. I have the disc for it but can't figure out how to load it to the c drive or where it would go. Windows 7 just did it for me.


----------



## stick\shift (Mar 23, 2015)

It doesn't show up as a drive or device (in "This PC") when you connect it to the PC?


----------



## Nealtw (Jun 22, 2017)

stick\shift said:


> It doesn't show up as a drive or device (in "This PC") when you connect it to the PC?


I put the disc in, I got a little pop up that said i have to deal with it. I can find it but there is nothing to help me deal with it.


----------



## stick\shift (Mar 23, 2015)

Sorry, I'm not sure I'm understanding what you're seeing. My phone is newer and a different OS but as soon as I plug it into my PC, I can access it like a drive in This PC just like my C drive so I can just open it and find the proper folder with the pictures in it. I'm assuming you're not seeing the same but that's as far as I'm getting.


----------



## Nealtw (Jun 22, 2017)

stick\shift said:


> Sorry, I'm not sure I'm understanding what you're seeing. My phone is newer and a different OS but as soon as I plug it into my PC, I can access it like a drive in This PC just like my C drive so I can just open it and find the proper folder with the pictures in it. I'm assuming you're not seeing the same but that's as far as I'm getting.


Yeah, no I tried that, it will go look for an app and tell me I don't own the phone. Which is true, but with windows seven i loaded the CD that came with the phone.


----------



## supers05 (May 23, 2015)

Nealtw said:


> Yeah, no I tried that, it will go look for an app and tell me I don't own the phone. Which is true, but with windows seven i loaded the CD that came with the phone.


I thought with the older BBs you had to install their sync software. Windows 7 downloaded it automagically, as it was part of the driver package. It's depreciated so, I'm pretty sure it's no longer included. 

https://www.blackberry.com/us/en/su...tware:desktopsoftware:mac&LPOS=ca:bb:software

Cheers!


----------



## Nealtw (Jun 22, 2017)

supers05 said:


> I thought with the older BBs you had to install their sync software. Windows 7 downloaded it automagically, as it was part of the driver package. It's depreciated so, I'm pretty sure it's no longer included.
> 
> https://www.blackberry.com/us/en/su...tware:desktopsoftware:mac&LPOS=ca:bb:software
> 
> Cheers!


The problem I have there is they want a current phone number for the phone, which I don't have.


----------



## supers05 (May 23, 2015)

Nealtw said:


> The problem I have there is they want a current phone number for the phone, which I don't have.


Have you tried any active phone number you have access to? 

Cheers!


----------



## Nealtw (Jun 22, 2017)

supers05 said:


> Have you tried any active phone number you have access to?
> 
> Cheers!


I don't know anyone still using a BB


----------



## supers05 (May 23, 2015)

Nealtw said:


> I don't know anyone still using a BB


I literally mean any phone. PS. My boss loves BB. He makes me use one, but it's an Android based model.

Cheers!


----------



## Nealtw (Jun 22, 2017)

supers05 said:


> I literally mean any phone. PS. My boss loves BB. He makes me use one, but it's an Android based model.
> 
> Cheers!


I see HP has given me free help to get started, maybe I will give them a try.


----------



## supers05 (May 23, 2015)

Nealtw said:


> I see HP has given me free help to get started, maybe I will give them a try.


I'd be rather surprised. I'd immediately support a company that does that. Anyways, when i have a min, and you haven't got it working yet, I'll PM you for a teamviewer/ anydesk ID. Maybe I'll be able to help. 

Cheers!


----------



## Nealtw (Jun 22, 2017)

supers05 said:


> I'd be rather surprised. I'd immediately support a company that does that. Anyways, when i have a min, and you haven't got it working yet, I'll PM you for a teamviewer/ anydesk ID. Maybe I'll be able to help.
> 
> Cheers!


No surprise, I don't have a doctorate in hoop jumping:wink2:


----------



## supers05 (May 23, 2015)

Nealtw said:


> No surprise, I don't have a doctorate in hoop jumping:wink2:


That makes 2 of us. 

Cheers!


----------



## Gregsoldtruck79 (Dec 21, 2017)

Nealtw said:


> I have an old blackberry phone I have used for pictures only. I have the disc for it but can't figure out how to load it to the c drive or where it would go. Windows 7 just did it for me.



Not a PC guru here but I have a whole thread on here about my WIN 10 not loading discs. Unlike the old XP, VISA,WIN 7 OS, WIN 10 dropped the built in plug and play disc recognition..

If your BB is not using a SDHC card, then ignore the following post....

So if your BB is using the SDHC memory card like in the pic and it is a mini, it will need a adapter to be able to plug in to the regular size PC SDHC disc card slot. 

And then, if you do not have Photo Gallery or some photo software (free VLN) loaded on the WIN 10 PC, the PC will not know what to do with it, when the full size SDHC card is plugged in.


----------



## Nealtw (Jun 22, 2017)

Gregsoldtruck79 said:


> Not a PC guru here but I have a whole thread on here about my WIN 10 not loading discs. Unlike the old XP, VISA,WIN 7 OS, WIN 10 dropped the built in plug and play disc recognition..
> 
> If your BB is not using a SDHC card, then ignore the following post....
> 
> ...


Doesn't help me use the phone as a camera. Thanks.


----------



## Gregsoldtruck79 (Dec 21, 2017)

Nealtw said:


> I have an old blackberry phone I have used for pictures only. I have the disc for it but can't figure out how to load it to the c drive or where it would go. Windows 7 just did it for me.





Nealtw said:


> Doesn't help me use the phone as a camera. Thanks.


HUH ?? The way I read your OP you were not asking about if the BB could be used as a camera. It reads as if you are having problems loading the BB disc in to a WIN 10 OS PC.


----------



## supers05 (May 23, 2015)

Gregsoldtruck79 said:


> HUH ?? The way I read your OP you were not asking about if the BB could be used as a camera. It reads as if you are having problems loading the BB disc in to a WIN 10 OS PC.


I think he wants to sync his phone. I do believe that older BBs auto encrypted the SD card. 

Cheers!


----------



## Nealtw (Jun 22, 2017)

Gregsoldtruck79 said:


> HUH ?? The way I read your OP you were not asking about if the BB could be used as a camera. It reads as if you are having problems loading the BB disc in to a WIN 10 OS PC.



I have used it as a camera for years until now. Every time they make windows better, I loose things I used to be able to do.


----------



## Gregsoldtruck79 (Dec 21, 2017)

Nealtw said:


> I have an old blackberry phone I have used for pictures only. I have the disc for it but can't figure out how to load it to the c drive or where it would go. Windows 7 just did it for me.



Oh, O.K. Super... I'll read the OP again now a LOT slower and see if I can get out of it anything... about asking how to sync the BB to another phone. :vs_laugh:


----------



## supers05 (May 23, 2015)

Nealtw said:


> I have used it as a camera for years until now. Every time they make windows better, I loose things I used to be able to do.


As a web cam? Or regular stills? 

Cheers!


----------



## Nealtw (Jun 22, 2017)

supers05 said:


> As a web cam? Or regular stills?
> 
> Cheers!


Stills. ...........


----------



## supers05 (May 23, 2015)

Nealtw said:


> Stills. ...........


Just making sure that I'm not losing my mind yet. 

Cheers!


----------



## Nealtw (Jun 22, 2017)

Gregsoldtruck79 said:


> Oh, O.K. Super... I'll read the OP again now a LOT slower and see if I can get out of it anything... about asking how to sync the BB to another phone. :vs_laugh:


This little lump doesn't have a chip reader either


----------



## Nealtw (Jun 22, 2017)

supers05 said:


> Just making sure that I'm not losing my mind yet.
> 
> Cheers!


I think it is a lost cause. :vs_mad:I'm used to putting a disc in and the computer tells me what i want to do. If I knew more I would look at doing in dos. But I doubt i could figure that out if i could find it.


----------



## Gregsoldtruck79 (Dec 21, 2017)

PWI is sort of frowned upon.


----------



## supers05 (May 23, 2015)

Nealtw said:


> I think it is a lost cause. :vs_mad:I'm used to putting a disc in and the computer tells me what i want to do. If I knew more I would look at doing in dos. But I doubt i could figure that out if i could find it.


Check your messages. 

Cheers!


----------



## Gregsoldtruck79 (Dec 21, 2017)

Aww, come on guys don't go away all mad. Just because I said people should not post while intoxicated. :vs_laugh:


----------



## supers05 (May 23, 2015)

Gregsoldtruck79 said:


> Aww, come on guys don't go away all mad. Just because I said people should not post while intoxicated. :vs_laugh:


[emoji23] I'm just trying to help him hands on. 

Cheers!


----------

